# Mass excision of groin?-which cpt code



## BFAITHFUL

I don't know why I don't know this.... but which cpt code would I juse for soft tissue (subcutaneous) excision of groin area?


Thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Subq mass I would go in the pelvis/hip area 27047 or 27043


----------



## codedog

I agree with Jamie


----------



## BFAITHFUL

thanks!!!!


----------

